# Detla source to Wye load, what are the angles?



## Wire Tags (May 11, 2016)

I understand the math to get the magnitudes of voltages and currents, but I dont know the angles.

What is the angle of I phase at the load? I understand its 6A but at what angle?
And what about the angle of I phase at the source, the magnitude of 3.464 amps I understand but at what angle?

The stuff in green ink are my assumptions, the rest is done by someone else.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Wire Tags said:


> I understand the math to get the magnitudes of voltages and currents, but I dont know the angles.
> 
> What is the angle of I phase at the load? I understand its 6A but at what angle?
> And what about the angle of I phase at the source, the magnitude of 3.464 amps I understand but at what angle?
> ...


ELI the ICE man.

Voltage leads current in induction loads
Current leads voltage in Capacitive loads.
The are equal in resistive loads.


Is that what your asking?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Homework?


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Where does it ask for angles?


----------



## Wire Tags (May 11, 2016)

I think I got it now


At node A, current entering = current leaving

so Ica = Iab + I line A

so I line A = Ica - Iab
= 3.464 @0 degrees - 3.464 @240 degrees
= 6 amps @ 30 degrees.

and because the load is in a Wye formation, I line A = I phase, so the iphase in one of the 20 ohm resistor is 6 amps @ 30 degrees.


----------

